
Ask HN: What programming language used to build websites is deprived of fatigue? - lukaszkups
Like in title - in the last years I&#x27;ve noticed that javascript has its own fatigue, Ruby with Rails framework too (a bit), I see it also in Python + Django (Python 2 vs Python 3) and PHP (a lot apps to maintain that works on old PHP version).<p>Is there currently any backend technology that doesn&#x27;t have such problems?
======
douche
No. Eventually you have to interface with JavaScript, and then the suck
begins.

I wish web programming wasn't such a dumpster fire, start to finish. It makes
me long for the days of native desktop fat clients.

------
bryanrasmussen
fatigue sets in when you are very familiar with the problems related in your
discipline, in such cases you often get fatigue even moving between
languages/frameworks because even though you are learning something new you
are very familiar with the problems you are solving.

